# Muscle Relaxers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## random3434 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## random3434 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Middleman (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are photo shopped, correct?


----------



## Madeline (Sep 4, 2010)

God I hope so...ugh!


----------



## syrenn (Sep 4, 2010)

eeeeeeewwwwwwwww


----------



## syrenn (Sep 4, 2010)

echo zulu said:


>





steroids!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2010)

This one isn't ...







linky


----------



## random3434 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## random3434 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Madeline (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## del (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

syrenn said:


> eeeeeeewwwwwwwww



Oh.. Come on.. just the way you like em.. clean shaven....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


>



I'm guessing.. both Echo and the stud are hypnotized by the belly button eye ...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


>



Happy trails!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ease up there Darlin.. back away from the screen..


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I can't help it. I can totally "see" the rest of that shot.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Be cautious .. you know what happened last time..


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Ummm....can you remind me.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



That would be ungentlemanly to say...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Alright, I think you're just fucking with me now. It's rude for you to mess with my blonde head.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



A hint then .. a small Bull


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Shut your fucking mouth!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Wow.. I'm guessing you figured it out...


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Inquiring minds want to know!!!  And it Saturday night, after all....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Hey sexy, what's shakin'??


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



My work here is done....


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



About 220 lbs of man.  

So what's with the Bull....c'mon.....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Yeehaw!! Can I call you "Daddy"??

Bulls have horns.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



no.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Alright then, come here ya big stud.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Take me to bed or lose me forever.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Show me the way home, honey.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gulp...


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You haven't lost that lovin' feelin'....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



We're headed for the danger zone.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The first time, I crashed and burned....not a pretty sight....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Whose butt did you kiss to get in here anyway??


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



The list is long but distinguished....like my johnson.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Even you could get laid in a place like this.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'd just be happy to have someone talk dirty to me....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



What do you wanna do?? Just drop down on the tile and go for it??


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Actually, the counter looks like it would work....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Great, that would be very, very comfortable...yeah.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'm just trying to stop you from making a big mistake with an older guy....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



This could be complicated.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'm going to take a shower....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Are you a good pilot??


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I can hold my own....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Great, then I won't have to worry about you making your living as a singer.


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I need another beer to put these flames out....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 4, 2010)

p f f f f f f f t........amateurs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Damn Frank, you wore my ass out. Now I'm thirsty.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I don't know how with the amount of spit you two have been swapping. 
(Not to mention other body fluids........)


----------



## Frank (Sep 4, 2010)

[Tonite's presentation of the 1986 film Top Gun has been brought to you by Sherry and Frank with limited commercial interuptions.  Our next DVD on Messageboard will be Tombstone.  I'm your huckleberry!]


----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



It's important to stay hydrated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I have a hot tub......  Made it myself....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I have redneck friends too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Steamed oysters.........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



More like poached.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow! I guess we have a new Showmance. Congrats Frank and Sherry!


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 5, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


>



When did Kathy Griffin and Carrot Top have a kid?


----------

